# Biketreff Müllheim jeden Samstag



## terraesp (19. Oktober 2005)

Wir fahren jeden Sonntag ob Sommer oder Winter um 10.30 Uhr
Markgräflerplatz
Brunnen neben CL

Dauer 2-3 Stunden
Ca 30-40 km


----------



## Tohamas (20. Oktober 2005)

Jippie!  
Eingeborene Biker!

Was fahrt ihr denn so? Mehr bergauforientiert oder garvitationsgestützt?
Werd mich mal blicken lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terraesp (22. Oktober 2005)

Also wenns auf den Winter zugeht und Schnee und Kälte vorherrschen, dann fahren wir nicht meh ganz hoch auf die Gipfel von Blauen und Sirnitz.
Typisch sind so 500 bis 700 Hm
Alles was wir runterfahren fahren wir auch hinauf. 
Typische Reviere sind Blaunen und seine Abhänge, Schloss Bürgeln, Weinberge Richtung Liehl und die Gegend um Kohlplatz, Burg Neuenfels Richtung Sulzburg und Caestelberg.
Gleich gehts los


----------



## terraesp (11. November 2005)

Die Winterzeit ist längst eröffnet, deshalb Treff um 14.oo Araltankstelle Ortsausgang Müllheim Richtung Niederweiler


----------



## The Floh (11. Oktober 2006)

gilt des angebot noch oder is des verjährt??? Hätte sonscht interresse aber wie seid ihr alle konditioniert und so?Also???


----------



## terraesp (15. Dezember 2006)

Angebot gilt noch. Hab nur ewig lang nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut
Treffpunkt ist allerdings der Markgräflerplatz, der mit den Bauklötzchen 
jetzt im winter wieder um 14:00 Uhr
lass dich mal blicken


----------



## waldfee88 (17. Mai 2008)

howdie folks,

gibts euch noch?alleine fahren is nich das beste.bin so jung wie mein name.

gruß


----------



## kurtchose (18. Mai 2008)

salle
ich bin auch aus müllheim. weis nicht ob es "hier" noch jemanden gibt. ich war grad auch auf der suche nach bikern aus dem raum müllheim aber hier scheints nich wirklich viele zu geben. auf den trails hier treffe ich eigentlich nie jemanden, bis auf 2-3 stück pro jahr was aber relativ wenig ist, da ich eigentlich recht viel hier unterwegs bin.


----------



## The Floh (19. Mai 2008)

ich bin noch aus Mülle...
Wäre super wenn man mal was zusammen macht...
Bis dann mal!
Floh


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Mai 2008)

Es gibt sie also doch, die Biker in und um Mülle.... 
Ich habe die Hoffnung ja schon fast aufgegeben. Wir sollten uns auf jeden Fall mal treffen, Zwecks toller Touren, Spots etc. ...
Was haltet Ihr davon? Vielleicht schon am kommenden Donnerstag (ist Feiertag)?
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## The Floh (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Donnerstag bin ich wahrscheinlich mit den Freiburgern unterwegs...
Aber ich könnte auch dort absagen und mit euch gehen, allerdings wenn ich mir so eure Fahrräder anschaue, seid ihr eher Freeride Orientiert?!
Bin halt eher der Tourer/CCler...
Aber Fahrtechnikmäßig hab ichs glaub ich auch ein wenig drauf...
Wie seid ihr so orientiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (19. Mai 2008)

na, wenn's richtung kohlplatz geht, könnt ich dort vielleicht auch mal dazu kommen...

bin eher der gemütliche bergaufradler ;-)

...aber auch fast jedes wochenende da oben unterwegs.


----------



## waldfee88 (19. Mai 2008)

zur zeit is bei mir schlecht,wegen schürfwunden...das ziept noch alles*grrr*
fahre erst seit nem jahr.acid cube isn hardtail.da meistens allein auch nur 1-2mal die woche hier in der gegend(radweg,wald,reben,kuhwiese ).bin für vieles offen.
gibts hier auch "mädchen"?

haut rein!

(gibt es ausgerechnet hier menschen,die auch am 12.7 zum ZMF zum rainald grebe -konzert gehen?)


----------



## kurtchose (19. Mai 2008)

wir sollten auf jedenfall ma was unternehmen. do wollt ich eigentlich aufn rossi aber wenn jemand bock hat ma aufn blauen oder ähnliches raufzustressen und dann die trails runterzufetzen bin ich sofort dabei. um mal drauf zu kommen: ich bin eher bergaborientiert aber s is kein stress für mich ma irgenwo raufzufahren.
ich bin "ausgerechnet" ein mensch der auch unbedingt reinald grebe sehen will!


----------



## The Floh (19. Mai 2008)

kurtchose schrieb:


> ich bin "ausgerechnet" ein mensch der auch unbedingt reinald grebe sehen will!



 den Satz verstehe ich nicht...

Donnerstag passt bei mir doch nicht, da ich da von der Jugendarbeit unterwegs bin...
Wie schaut es bei euch am WE aus?


----------



## kurtchose (19. Mai 2008)

sie hat ja gemeint:"ausgerechnet hier menschen..."
und ich bin ausgerechnet einer


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo nochmal,
also mit Donnerstag wird wohl nichts, so wie ich das sehe, schreibt doch mal wanns euch passen würde....
@kurtchose:
Ich würde am Donnerstag auch auf den Rossi fahren... Wie siehts bei dir aus? Sollen wir gemeinsam reinfahren? Zwecks Umweltschutz und Spass etc...
Meld dich
Gruss
Tobias
P.S. Angebot gilt natürlich auch für die anderen Müllheimer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (19. Mai 2008)

bei mir geht ab Donnerstag so ziemlich alles...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## kurtchose (20. Mai 2008)

rossi bin ich sofort dabei, abber nur wenn  ihr abwährts die "borderline" eingeplant habt. alle anderen z'mülle können auch gerne mittkommen....                                                                     
 @alle:      .....die strecke is wirklich nich so schwer! wirklich!!!

is aber mal wirklich cool dass ma hier ma jemanden von mülle trifft, was sonst nie der fall ist! ansonsten kann ma ja mal softere touren einplanen, (solange es irgendwo ma richtig bergab geht)
freu mich schon


P.S. ist irgendjemand vo euch am so den blauen dh ans uns(2 biker) vorbeigeheitzt?

und @ waldfee
lass dich doch nich von den paar schürfwunden aufhalten...   ...es geht immer(meistens)!!!


----------



## waldfee88 (20. Mai 2008)

arzt hats mir verboten und am unterarm kurz vorm ellbogen is bäh und außerdem bin ich ein mädchen,aber kein richtiges 
eigentlich hat er mir karate verboten,von rad hatta nix gesagt 
mal sehen,aber wenn ich überhaupt nich fahre werde ich in den paar tagen sicher total unfit und fett usw....blablabumbeng

@kurtchose
du grebe rainald sehen wollen?dann zu bz-vorverkaufsstelle in hauptsstraße 70 gehen und exakt 20 löhnen.kennst du sonst noch leute die da hin wollen?ich keine/n einzige/n.


----------



## TheBlues (20. Mai 2008)

donnerstag hab ich mal den belchen im visier (der ist im moment ein bißchen zickig - musste 2 mal wg regen wieder umkehren)...vielleicht anschliessend noch den blauen....

freitag wahrscheinlich urlaub (für alles bereit)...und samstag sonntag...na, hauptsache ein bißchen im sattel...


----------



## Tobiwan (20. Mai 2008)

Also gut, dann geht´s am Donnerstag auf den Rossi und diesen Boarder-Weg wieder runter, oder? Das Wetter sollte auch passen und der Weg bergab ist richtig spassig. Sollte jeder wirklich mal selbst ausprobiert haben...
Wer ist alles mit dabei?
Sollen wir uns am Donnerstag gegen 13:30 Uhr am Marktplatz treffen. In mein Auto passt auf jeden Fall noch ein Mitfahrer inkl. Bike.
Was haltet Ihr davon?
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## waldfee88 (20. Mai 2008)

ich nicht mitgehen kann,mein kopf abgefallen wegen schorf ist..Häää?

andere frage: is das so weit,dass man mit auto muss?rossfelsen?
kenne keine besonderen touren.


----------



## Tobiwan (20. Mai 2008)

Hey Waldfee,
wie lebt es sich so kopflos....muss ja ziemlich schorff ähhmm scharf sein ;-)
Also ich weiß jetzt nicht von welchem Rossi wir reden, den ich meine steht in Freiburg und heißt offiziell Roßkopf... nur mal so zur Info..
Gruss


----------



## waldfee88 (20. Mai 2008)

ach der 
viel spaß euch

lebt sich besser,weil nichts stört


----------



## kurtchose (21. Mai 2008)

bin natürlich dabei aber wieso nich einfach mit dem zug?


----------



## kurtchose (22. Mai 2008)

ich wüsste noch 3 leute welche den grebe auch sehen wollen.
mich hats heutauf dem rosskopf auch richtig hingehauen, kann kaum laufen. Bin an so nem scheiss baumstumpf mitm pedal hängengeblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (22. Mai 2008)

@kurtchose
Hoffe du kommst bald wieder in den Sattel. Hab gerade deine Blauen-Videos auf you-tube gesehen... Ich will dahin!!! Unbedingt!!!
Bis demnächst - Tobi


----------



## waldfee88 (23. Mai 2008)

hi,
ich hab mein ticket schon und wenn sich nichts dran ändert,geh ich halt allein,was aber nicht sein muss.
also laufen kann ich noch.gute besserung und nicht all zu viel langeweile.
seid ihr wohl eher downhill-orientiert?


----------



## kurtchose (23. Mai 2008)

ich denk mal wir sind auf jedenfall beim grebe dabei, will ihn auch unbedingt sehen. downhill orientiert würd ich mich schon bezeichnen aber so etwas findet sich ja eigentlich auf sogut wie jeder tour hier im schwarzwald.
...und wir müssen wirklich ma aufn blauen!


----------



## TheBlues (23. Mai 2008)

kurtchose schrieb:


> ...und wir müssen wirklich ma aufn blauen!


 
jetzt ?? 

(wenn's nur nicht so a....kalt wär, wär ich schon unterwegs...hab mir gestern auf'm belchen schon fast was abgefroren bei 6 grad  )


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Müllheimer,
ich war heute kurzentschlossen auf dem Blauen, da das Wetter ja doch mitgespielt hat. Welchen Weg fahrt Ihr denn runter, wenn Ihr in Niederweiler rauskommen wollt? Ich bin die gelbe Raute durchgefahren, war soweit auch ganz spassig, aber der Weg hat mich nach Schweighof geführt und von da musste ich dann die Strasse runterrollen - das war nicht so ganz mein Plan, vor allem wenn man sich den Berg mühsam erkämpft hat (bin aber immerhin hochgekommen in ca. 2 Std ;-)...
Könnt Ihr mal so eine grobe Beschreibung durchgeben? Am Besten wäre natürlich eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt auf den Blauen, mit zunftiger Einkehr oben und anschließendem Runterfahren..
Lasst doch mal was von Euch hören
Tobias


----------



## TheBlues (25. Mai 2008)

gelbe raute bin ich freitag auch gefahren...allerdings in badenweiler rausgekommen. wobei das für mich nicht soo schlimm ist. muss ja dann noch nach sulzburg - wieder hoch über'n kohlplatz...

nächstes wochenende ???


----------



## kurtchose (25. Mai 2008)

da bin ich dabei. ich hoffe nur ,dass ich bis nächstes we wieder fit bin


----------



## TheBlues (27. Juni 2008)

mal den fred wieder rauskramen 

meine bikelose zeit hat endlich ein ende 

würd am sonntag gern entweder belchen oder blauen fahren...vielleicht auch beides...

hat jemand zeit und lust ??
am liebsten zeitig morgens schon.
(ja, ich weiss, in müllheim ist stadtfest ...)


gemütlich bergauf...und dann....naja...mein neuer rahmen hält hoffentlich 

werd sicherlich auch morgen schon ne tour machen, aber da weiss ich noch nicht genau, wann ich hier weg komm...somit morgen nur kurzfristig.

gruss

der nicht mehr bikelose


----------



## The Floh (27. Juni 2008)

ich kann leider am WE gar nicht, da ich ihn Graubünden bin, vor dem Stadtfest flüchten...
Nächstes WE würde am Sonntag gehen...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (27. Juni 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> ich kann leider am WE gar nicht, da ich ihn Graubünden bin, vor dem Stadtfest flüchten...
> Nächstes WE würde am Sonntag gehen...
> Bis dann
> Floh


 
OKI, dann halten wir zusätzlich mal noch nächsten sonntag warm ;-)


----------



## make65 (28. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mich morgen gerne anschließen - die Gegend Belchen-Blauen kenn ich noch nicht.
Kommen von Waldkirch mit dem Auto - wenn Du lust hast schreib mal Treffpunkt und Zeit.
Gruß Martin


----------



## TheBlues (28. Juni 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich morgen gerne anschließen - die Gegend Belchen-Blauen kenn ich noch nicht.
> Kommen von Waldkirch mit dem Auto - wenn Du lust hast schreib mal Treffpunkt und Zeit.
> Gruß Martin


 
moin moin, 

wenn du mit'm auto kommst, und sich sonst niemand meldet: sulzburg, marktplatz, sagen wir...9.00 ??


----------



## make65 (28. Juni 2008)

10 Uhr wäre mir lieber - brauch ja ca. 45 Minuten bis Sulzburg.


----------



## TheBlues (28. Juni 2008)

OKI, 10.00 ist auch OK 

bin dann am marktplatz, und warte am brunnen.

bis morgen


----------



## make65 (28. Juni 2008)

alles klar, bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (4. Juli 2008)

ich bin aus buggingen des is euch sicher auch ein begriff wenn ihr aus müllheim seit!? 
fahrt ihr immernoch zusammen??
weil wenn ja dürfte ich mich da mal anschließen??
muss im moment immer alleine fahren
bin zwar im moment nich soooo fit da meine freundin stresst wenn ich mal in de stattel will aba in de sommerferien is sie weg 

als falls mal jemand wieder geht ich würd mich gerne anschließen


----------



## TheBlues (4. Juli 2008)

klar doch.

ich starte zwar sehr selten in müllheim, aber mitfahren kannst du wohl jederzeit 

wenn's wetter mitmacht, bin ich eigentlich jedes WE unterwegs...

meld dich einfach, wenn du zeit hast.


Edith sagt, ich soll heut mittag schon 'ne kleine runde fahren.
wenn sich jemand anschliessen will:
werd wohl so gegen 14.00 losfahren.


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (15. November 2008)

hi 
such en paar trainingspartner aus der region müllheim meldet euch wär klasse


----------



## terraesp (18. November 2008)

Wir fahren immer noch jeden Samstag ( im Winter um 14.00 Uhr)

Treffpunkt am Markgräflerplatz, der mit den Bauklötzchen
Dauer 2-3 Stunden
Ca 30-40 km


----------



## hokie (19. November 2008)

nächsten Samstag wirds wetterbedingt wohl etwas kürzer !soll ja Schneien
bis dann.


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2008)

hi 
frohe rest weihnachten erstmal hätte jemand von euch lust auf ne radgemeinschaft zum gemeinsamen training auch mit der absicht wettkämpfe und marathons zu fahren 
danke für eure antworten


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2008)

hi also wenn du mal lust hast biken zu gehen immer gerne am we oder halt jetzt unter der woche mit licht grüße manuel


----------



## The Floh (26. Dezember 2008)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> hi
> frohe rest weihnachten erstmal hätte jemand von euch lust auf ne radgemeinschaft zum gemeinsamen training auch mit der absicht wettkämpfe und marathons zu fahren
> danke für eure antworten



Hallo,
Ich wär dabei, allerdings werde ich im januar vom Konditionslevel wieder fast bei Null anfangen...


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2008)

joadas wäre echt cool wenn du noch en bisl anhnung von training hast wäre das echt genial


----------



## The Floh (26. Dezember 2008)

ein bisschen ahnung von training hab ich... aber wie gesagt ich fange wieder bei null an... Wohnst du schon länger in Müllheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich schon seitdem ich mich erinnern kann 
auf was für nem level fährst du eher einsteiger oder bist schon länger dabei


----------



## The Floh (26. Dezember 2008)

Bike jetzt seit 5 Jahren und bis jetzt immer nur 'Hardtails gefahren... Uphill gerne technisch uninteressant aber dafür begab dann technisch(er)...


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2008)

hm 
ich komm halt vom rennrad also meine fahrtechnik is noch nicht so ausgeprägt mach da auch lieber mal en bisl langsamer bergab während trainingsfahrten wenn ich die kiste im rennen zerleg is des weniger schlimm als an nem banalem training


----------



## The Floh (26. Dezember 2008)

jo, fast genauso bei mir...


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2008)

bist du auch schonmal nen marathon gefahren


----------



## The Floh (26. Dezember 2008)

ja, Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2008)

hm joa da bin ich auch schon zweimal gestartet hatte aber jedesmal en anderen defekt was ne gute zeit verhindert hat


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Februar 2009)

So hallo, 
da hab ich ja genau den richtigen Fred erwischt. Ich habe am kommenden Wochenende endlich mal wieder Zeit für eine Runde mit dem Bike. Wie siehts denn bei Euch beiden (oder gerne auch mehr) aus? Seid Ihr motiviert? Es liegt zwar einiges an Schnee, aber wenn wir nicht zu hoch fahren sollte es trotzdem ziemlich spassig sein. 
Meldet Euch mal
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (25. Februar 2009)

hi
also grundsätzlich steckt schon en bisl motivation mit hinter also ich wäre dabei halt locker und en weng länger 
kann halt nit sagen wie ich konditionell drauf sein werde da ich die letzten wochen krank war 
grüße manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gipfelstürmer,
ich bin auch eher für einen lockeren, aber längerne Ausritt. Hast du am Sonntag Zeit? Um 10:00 Uhr oder 14:00 Uhr? Was passt dir besser? Bei mir hat sich auch ein "Floh" gemeldet, dann wären wir schon zu dritt und das Wetter soll ja erstklassig werden.
Hast du evtl. schon ein Ziel im Kopf? Niedereggenen, Kandern, so in die Richtung?
Meld dich, damit das auch klappt!
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (27. Februar 2009)

joa das klingt doch schonmal nit schlecht mir ist die runde eig egal 14.00 wäre gut


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (27. Februar 2009)

ich bin im moment aber nur für leichtere steigungen zu haben also nix steiles


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (27. Februar 2009)

am besten du schreibst mir ne e-mail 
wann und wo 
[email protected]


----------



## mikeymark (28. Februar 2009)

hi,
würde mich bei gelegenheit und wenn von eurer seite nichts dagegenspricht gerne mal bei einer tour mit anschließen. kann allerdings noch zwei bis drei wochen dauern.
mit welcher art von bike (race, hardtail, fully, usw.) seid ihr denn so unterwegs wenn ihr eure tagesrunden dreht? wie groß fallen solche runden aus, und ist das ziel der runde wieder der treffpunkt vom start?


----------



## hokie (28. Februar 2009)

Sonntag 14.00 habe ich auch Zeit für ne Runde. wo wollt ihr euch treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terraesp (28. Februar 2009)

heute samstag 14.00 am Bauklötzchenplatz, wie gehabt


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Februar 2009)

Na das wird ja immer besser hier!!
Nachdem es auch beim Floh um 14:00 Uhr passt machen wir es folgendermassen:

Wann: Sonntag, 14:00 Uhr
Wo: Markgräfler Platz (beim Circo Loco)
Was: Leichte Runde zum Einrollen
Wohin: ??? Was sind Eure Vorschläge??

Da ich erst seit einem Jahr in Müllheim wohne, kenne ich die "kleineren Hügel" noch nicht so gut. Sitze gerade vor einer Kompass-Karte und Suche einige Möglichkeiten. Kennt Ihr den Weg zum "Schloss Bürgeln". Hab mal ein Foto angehängt (http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/2/2/4/_/large/Tour-Schloss-Buergeln.jpg), damit Ihr seht was ich meine. Schaut Euch das mal an. Wäre das was? Zu lang, zu steil, zu ???? 
Das ist mein Vorschlag auf die Schnelle, wenn Ihr mehr wisst, lasst es mich/uns wissen!

Gruss
Tobias


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (28. Februar 2009)

Alos heute doch nicht biken dann werde ich mich der anderen gruppe mal anschließen


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (4. März 2009)

hallo wer von euch ist am samstag für ne runde biken zu haben einfach antworten


----------



## terraesp (6. März 2009)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> hallo wer von euch ist am samstag für ne runde biken zu haben einfach antworten


samstag 14.00 am Bauklötzchenplatz, wie gehabt.
Wetterprognose sieht ganz vielversprechend aus mehr als 5 ° und Sonne, hoffentlich.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Tobiwan (6. März 2009)

morgen 14:00 Uhr bin ich dabei!! Nur zu hoch sollten wir wohl nicht fahren, oder nehmt ihr die Ski mit?


----------



## hokie (7. März 2009)

Wünsch euch viel Spass,ich mache heute was mit Familie im Schnee .Nächsten samstag um 14.00 bin ich sicher wieder dabei.


----------



## Tobiwan (7. März 2009)

Mist, da war ich wohl 5 min zu spät. ... hab´s mir dafür selbst besorgt, war auch gut  ;-)


----------



## Tian (7. März 2009)

Hallo Allerseits

wann endlich Frühling?! Mich juckts in den Beinen und ich fange diese Woche mit meinem Trainingsplan für den ersten Marathon in Offenburg an Allerdings kann man ja nur unter 500 hm fahren, denn sonst macht man einen unfreiwilligen Trainingskurs im (matschigen) Tiefschneefahren mit herausforderndem Gleichgewichtstraining

Als in Basel lebender Ex- Müllheimer Bürger würde ich mich sehr freuen, mal wieder den Blauen von der anderen Seite zu erklimmen;-) Solange sich der immerwährende Winter noch nicht zurück zieht, seid ihr auch herzlich eingeladen, ein paar Flachlandtouren mit mir zu fahren 

Herzliche Grüsse,

der Tian


----------



## Tian (7. März 2009)

P. S. Herzliche Grüsse an The Blues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (8. März 2009)

hey tian 
können wir schon mal machen wäre auch heiss darauf


----------



## Tian (8. März 2009)

Hi Gipfelstürmer

na denn, lassen wir es mal krachen...Falls du das rechtzeitig liest, vielleicht schon heute?! Ansonsten habe ich noch bis Donnerstag frei und bin für sämtliche Schandtaten zu habe 

So zum Einfahren und wegen der geringen Schneehöhe wäre sicher auch eine Tour mit dem Rennrad bzw. meiner einer mit dem Speedbike angebracht, was meinst du?

mfg,

der Tian


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (8. März 2009)

hi tian bei mir steht heute aufm trainingsplan nur kb zu fahren sorry da heist keine so weiten sprünge 
und nächstes we binm ich halt chon bei nem rennen 
aber das we darauf sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. März 2009)

hallo an alle die bock haben samstag wie sonntag biken zu gehen kontaktiert mich unter der icq nummer 307348896


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (8. August 2009)

hallo hat einer von euch lust morgen ein bisschen den schwarzwald unsicher zu machen treffpunkt wäre um 14, 00 am Markgräflerplatz


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (16. November 2009)

hallo 

wer von euch hat lust sich im winter auf ein paar nightrides einzulassen, geht mir hauptsächlich nur darum gut übern winter zu kommen um im nächsten jahr nit bei null anfangen zu müssen. 

viele grüße 
manuel


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs, 

wer von euch hat Lust an regelmäßigen Ausfahrten. Den Samstagstreff kenne ich leider nich werde aber wohl mal dazustoßen wenn das ok ist. 
Ich dachte an Fahrer allen Altersklassen will und kann bestimmt was lernen. 

Also bei Interesse 

Manuel


----------



## hokie (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Wir fahren Sonntags 10:30. Der schnee wird dann hoffentlich wieder weg sein. Du kannst gerne mal mitfahren. 

ciao hokie


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (11. Januar 2011)

Cool, 

ich hoffe ich schaffe es mal am sonntag früh ausm Bett, dan wär ich mal dabei. 


Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull_86 (14. Januar 2011)

hey hokie, 
ihr startet am sonntag um 10.30? und wo? welches tempo fahrt ihr und wie weit?
bin aus sulzburg ;-)
gruß redbull


----------



## hokie (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo ,
wir starten am Markgräflerplatz in Müllheim.im winter fahren wir meißt so 20bis 30 km und vom tempo eher gemütlich.Wir fahren auch gelegentlich trails um Sulzburg.
hokie


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo Müllheimer,

bin mit einer Freundin Ostern (21.-26.04.) in Eurem Lande. Gibt es einen regelmäßigen Treff? Oder schreibt Ihr Eure Touren im LMB aus?


----------



## hotrod27 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, 

so verschlafen ist unser Nest doch nicht? Selbst bei den Schwaben ist mehr los!!!

Wer hat den Bock auf Radtouren Mtb, Rennrad, Höhenmeter, Tiefenmeter, Marathons usw. 

Treffpunkte sollten flexibel sein und die Touren auch. 
Leistungslevel ist egal da sich jeder anpassen kann. 

Cheers 
hotrod


----------



## terraesp (28. Dezember 2012)

Sonntags 10:30 am Markgräflerplatz am Brunnen links von Circo Loco gilt immer noch, ca 2-2,5 h


----------



## der freed (28. Dezember 2012)

mit was für bikes seit ihr da unterwegs? hätte allgemein schon auch mal interesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spfy (29. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## kathi_83 (24. Februar 2013)

Wollt mich mal erkundigen ob ihr euch wieder mal trefft, würde mich nämlich gerne mal anschließen, da das alleine fahren auf dauer langweilig ist.


----------



## terraesp (24. Februar 2013)

Ich denke wir starten wieder, wenn die Pfade vom Schnee einigermaßen frei sind. 
Ansonsten freies Fahren in der Ebene.
Gruß T


----------



## kathi_83 (25. Februar 2013)

Wo fährt ihr denn so als rum?
Und wer und wieviel fahren als mit?

Freue mich schon wenn ich mal mitfahren kann, wie schon gesagt bin bisher immer nur alleine gefahren, außer letztes Jahr in meinem Bikeurlaub in Südtirol, was mega cool war.


----------



## terraesp (30. März 2013)

Zu Ostern Start am Montag 10.30 statt wie sonst am Sonntag


----------



## baltes21 (14. Juni 2013)

hallo, ich bin neu hier und wollte fragen ob ihr am Sonntag fahrt???
grüße aus efringen


----------



## terraesp (15. Juni 2013)

ja morgen 10.30


----------



## baltes21 (15. Juni 2013)

Wenn es ok ist würde ich mich gerne anschließen, um die Gegend mal ein wenig kennen zu lernen.

Ich hoffe das ich mit einem 150mm fully nicht gnadenlos untergehe wenn terraesp ein leichtes schnelles hat.


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, 

am kommenden Samstag findet das Tune Testival in Freiburg statt. Hätte jemand interesse Mal die Freiburger Trails zu rocken? 

Ich denke ich werde so gegen 11,30 losfahren mit dem Rad übern Bettlerpfad und mir mal die Sache ansehen. 

Grüße 
Manuel


----------



## uerrpp (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ab nächster Woche für ein paar Tage in Niederweiler und suche noch ein paar schöne Tracks zum abfahren. Könnt ihr mir Wege, Richtungen oder so nennen? Gerne auch gpx-Dateien oder GPSies Links.

Um es etwas einzuschränken:
Ich bin mit meiner Freundin unterwegs, die sehr unerfahren im Bereich MTB ist. Deshalb suche ich eher etwas leichtes, jedoch keine Waldautobahnabfahrten. Und der Anstieg sollte zwischen 500 HM und 1200 HM liegen. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (17. Juli 2013)

Auf den Blauen und die blaue Raute von dort aus wieder runter. hat nur zwischendurch mal kurz ne anspruchsvollere Stelle, sonst durchweg auch für Einsteiger fahrbar.


----------



## uerrpp (22. Juli 2013)

danke für die Info, ich werde es morgen mal testen


----------



## h4wk (22. Juli 2013)

hätte dir auch ein gps track falls du damit was anfangen kannst...
Grüße


----------

